# Fishing Tower- I'm doing it wrong.



## bigassredfish

Trying to get some ideas and thoughts on adding a collapsable fishing tower to my boat. Once that certain season gets here I would like to be able to spot fish. My boat is small so I am making due with what I have. I am pretty sure my ladder idea won't work and will cause someone injury....unless I have a bolt that I can take in and out with ease... I don't know. Any ideas would help me in this brainstorming session. Thanks


----------



## Rammer Jammer

You wouldn't be the first to fish for cobia from an "A" frame ladder.


----------



## DHB699

Ratchet straps to the grab rails


----------



## timeflies

Just frame up a platform with a rail out of wood. Have and eye bolt on each side and strap them down to a cleat with a ratchet strap or turnbuckle and chain. Paint it white so people have to get real close to see you cheated. I know it sounds like a ******* from molino giving you cobia fishing advice, but that is exactly what is happening right now.


----------



## X-Shark

What everyone else said.

But have you stood on a ladder wrung for very long? Due to the fact that your foot is not supported all the way, they will be hurting.


----------



## bigassredfish

timeflies said:


> Just frame up a platform with a rail out of wood. Have and eye bolt on each side and strap them down to a cleat with a ratchet strap or turnbuckle and chain. Paint it white so people have to get real close to see you cheated. I know it sounds like a ******* from molino giving you cobia fishing advice, but that is exactly what is happening right now.


That sounds like it could work. Ratchet straps would be easy to do too. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Ocean Master

Is that boat a Key West 1720..?

There have been boats with ladders like that for as long as I can remember..!! Even worse..!!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

People using the ladders or towers usually stand on/in them facing the bow.
Just a thought.
:thumbsup:


----------



## bigassredfish

Ocean Master said:


> Is that boat a Key West 1720..?
> 
> There have been boats with ladders like that for as long as I can remember..!! Even worse..!!


It's a Cobia 174. I don't feel so bad now that I know it's been done many times before. I will give it a shot in a few weeks and see how it goes.


----------



## flukedaddy

Make sure seas are calm or be ready to eject into the drink. lol....been there done dat.


----------



## smooth move

*plarform*

get a local weld shop to build a frame, then screw a pc of fiberglass to it. use a turnbuckle to hold the frame down to a front mount seat pedestal. i made mine to lay over in the bow so i could go under a low RR bridge where i live. put crutch tips on the ends of the legs.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

I saw a boat a few weeks ago where they set up two sections of scaffolding and were fishing near the 3 mile bridge from the scaffolding.


----------



## jjam

joseph_zlnsk said:


> I saw a boat a few weeks ago where they set up two sections of scaffolding and were fishing near the 3 mile bridge from the scaffolding.











Something like this?

Jimmy


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

That looks professional to what they had lol, they were using a pontoon boat with two sets of construction scaffolding. But nice picture


----------



## jjam

Your post reminded me of a pic I snapped a few Cobia seasons ago and thought I'd share.

I'm amazed to see what folks come with to achieve that desired elevated view during month of April.

To the OP, please share your home made solution for the season and best of luck to ya!

Jimmy


----------



## panhandleslim

*Ac / dc*

If you go with the A-Frame ladder made of Composite materials, you have to wear the DC Washingtons. It's tradition. As an alternative, you could get a power pole from a salvage yard and jet it down near the pass. Make sure it has a yard arm on it and frock yourself out in a loincloth and turban.


----------



## shtbrd1

realistically, what is the minimum elevation you would need to see cobia on a flat north wind type day? I have a 17ft boat I am thinking of trying something like this on and have never cobia fished before.
thanks


----------



## timeflies

You can see them without any of this hooplah, but the higher you get the further you can see them from. A tower really just allows you to watch more water. Stand on the bow, or stand on your seat and you can see fish.


----------



## bigassredfish

Yeah I am just trying to come up with ideas to get a little bit more height to spot cobia. I would definitely feel more comfortable standing on the seat instead of a ladder.


----------



## Fast Eddy

hmmmm Cobia Periscope...... I could see that on Shark tank!


----------



## Safari III

If you want to you can get fancy and add a seat up top like my friends in Louisiana. They actually hog hunt from this rig down in Venice.


----------



## jmunoz

I seen a guy last week riding in about a 18 ft boat with a ladder up front and was by himself


----------



## bigassredfish

Haven't had a chance to try it out yet. I broke my hand and have been off the water for about 5 weeks. I have been thinking of different collapsable tower ideas but I need to partner with a welder to get it right.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

Let me know if I can give you a hand, we can work on a design together for your needs


----------



## bigassredfish

I'll see if I can draw something up and send it to you to give you an idea of what I am thinking about.


----------



## boatnbob

*Cool ideas*

The ladder idea has been around a long while. Like someone else said, use a wratchet strap to secure it. If you have time, I think some conduit would do well for the frame. Pinch the ends to weld it up for the cross braces. Unless you use anodized aluminum or SS, expect it all to rust or corrode. I like the guys pic from the fish camp with the seat up top. You can fab a step and seat for the ladder as well to give you break from the rungs. You just have to experiment. Test it out in the driveway before you head out to sea!

Happy hunting. I am still waiting for the DIY UAV with a camera that can report back to the mothership for spotting. Do that for cheap, and you will hit a home run!

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## bigassredfish

I think that could definitely work. What I am thinking of is making a telescopic frame on the center console that can pull up and lock into place. The frame would allow me to stand on the actual console and have the frame be at my waist line while I am standing. The frame would be a U shape at the top giving me something to hold on to...kind of resembling a half basket at the top. Being telescopic it could easily retract back into place looking like there is no tower at all. Hope that makes sense...


----------

